# How many calories do I need in a day to maintain weight?



## victorbron5 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm confused...

There are so many online calculators and all of them gives different results...

According to calculators at bodybuilding.com I need 3200 cals...
According to myfitnesspal.com I need 1800 cals...
And according to diet-blog.com I need 2200 cals...

WTF?!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

Dude these are guidelines only. It's down to your own body's metabolism.

Choose a starting point and adjust based on results.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^^what the Capt'n said^^^


----------



## squigader (Jul 22, 2012)

Use this one:
BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) Daily Calorie Calculator | Muscle & Strength
Make sure your activity level is *spot on* and you'll get a fairly good number. Minus 20-25% for cutting, add ~15% for bulking. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## andyrodgers (Jul 25, 2012)

it depends that how much you burn during exercise


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 12, 2012)

Well whats your age?
You need to check BMI for your body if you are under weight eat about 3000 cals and if you are over weight according to that reduce to 2000-2200 cals!


----------



## Ainanalu (Sep 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude these are guidelines only. It's down to your own body's metabolism.
> 
> Choose a starting point and adjust based on results.


Exactly


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Eat until you can't eat anymore...and then eat some more.


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 7, 2012)

I use the calculator at fatlossboss.com/calculator 

but yeah - these calculators ESTIMATE. It's very hard to know without accurate activity levels... It's one of those trial and error things :S


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2012)

just eat healthy and do not over eat do not waste your time with calculations and do not step on the scale every day ..you are not a top model...i would rather think about my training rather than my weight.


----------



## Ankith (Mar 18, 2013)

To maintain aweight. Eat healthy foods that rich in vitamins and minerals, Do exercises daily, Eat fruits and vegetables, Drink more water.


----------



## r1pped (Mar 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude these are guidelines only. It's down to your own body's metabolism.
> 
> Choose a starting point and adjust based on results.




I definitely agree with this ^^^^^


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 22, 2013)

charlesbroad said:


> Also you would like to use steroids for maintain your weight.



Spamming piece of shit.


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 10, 2015)

Adding protein to your eating routine is the most straightforward, best and most heavenly approach to get more fit with insignificant effort.Because protein obliges vitality to metabolize, a high protein eating regimen can expand calories smoldered.


----------

